# How did you survive...



## Gavrill (Jun 15, 2009)

Without FAF online? :3

I drew a lot and slept quite a bit


----------



## Erewolf (Jun 15, 2009)

I drew fanart and wept. Not necessarily in that order.

THANK GOD FAF'S BACK


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jun 15, 2009)

Well seeing as how it wasn't that big of a deal, "surviving" is a horrible term for describe not being able to get on a forum.


But to humour this rather pathetic excuse to make FA's e-dick grow more, I went to the hookah bar.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 15, 2009)

I drank beer and ate applepie. That was satisfying.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 15, 2009)

I F5'd until my fingers bled :V


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 15, 2009)

Final Fantasy Tactics Advance 2


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 15, 2009)

I chatted to furries online, browsed FA's main site.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 15, 2009)

I cried and curled up into a fetal position in my bed.

Oh, and I actually got some physical labor done outside.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 15, 2009)

Playing Mega Man World V + Checkin out them tunes.


----------



## Get-dancing (Jun 15, 2009)

I went out with friends and built a tree house, like a normal young person.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 15, 2009)

Apparently I didn't... I had to be born again!

Translation:
My account got deleted since it was made after the back-up

Anywho, to answer the question truthfully, I watched Soul Eater and worked on college stuff...

And OMG! Spirit (AKA Death Scythe) turned into a wolf! *nosebleed*


----------



## Thatch (Jun 15, 2009)

Get-dancing said:


> I went out with friends and built a tree house, like a normal young person.



That's 50 years ago. Now a normal young person goes out with friends and gets hammered.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 15, 2009)

Get-dancing said:


> I went out with friends and built a tree house, like a normal young person.



...How old are you, again?



szopaw said:


> That's 50 years ago. Now a normal young person goes out with friends and gets hammered.



You're making the assumptions that 1) he has friends and 2) those friends don't drink from sippee cups anymore.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 15, 2009)

I stood in a room of symphonies until I could hear no longer.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jun 15, 2009)

I was fighting mutants in the wastelands.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4KTebUT6Mw


----------



## Koray (Jun 15, 2009)

Slept, played a lot of video games, got to gym twice, walked 2 miles...
I think that's all....
OK, I also fapped, geeze!!!


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh and I also epic failed at trying to make drum n bass.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 15, 2009)

I forgot, I also showered and there was much rejoicing... _*yay*_


----------



## Whitenoise (Jun 15, 2009)

I didn't even notice, I was working on something all weekend :V .


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 15, 2009)

As devastated as I am, I wish the forums would go down more often. I never even knew my front door could be opened.

I wasn't home for most of the time it was down.

And LOL LizardKing is going to be SO pissed off when he finds out he has to move house again, Ornias is going to have to leave the fandom forever again, Cutterfl is going to have to humiliate himself and get banned again, and then there's all the animalfucker-babyfags that'll re-surface.

and I'm a lolcat again! yay


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 15, 2009)

Yard work, more IRC, maybe a tad more rum than usual.  Had a couple of really nice cigars too.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 15, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I chatted to furries online, browsed FA's main site.


^This, with the same people lol.


That and I was at my graduation party for awhile.



SnowFox said:


> As devastated as I am, I wish the forums would go down more often. I never even knew my front door could be opened.
> 
> I wasn't home for most of the time it was down.
> 
> ...


 Don't forget Rakuen Growlithe is going to have to argue for another 2 weeks trying to justify having sex with dogs.  



I lost 80 posts .


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 15, 2009)

Aurora borealis


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 15, 2009)

Did what I wrote I wouldn't have time to do.  I'm down to 1800 submissions and only 20 journals left unread.

Oh, and packed for my move, and did laundry.  Lots of laundry.  :/


----------



## Tycho (Jun 15, 2009)

Can we pre-emptively ban Cutterfail if he's not banned anymore? The lulz to follow would be EXQUISITE.  His FA journals are already hysterically funny, imagine how he'd whine if you re-banned him.


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 15, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Can we pre-emptively ban Cutterfail if he's not banned anymore?



Smarter minds than I are working on this, its not a concern.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 15, 2009)

i didn't even know it was down


----------



## mattprower08 (Jun 15, 2009)

Neither did i.....until a friend pointed it out, didn't bother me much at all.....as i only found out yesterday.


----------



## X (Jun 15, 2009)

........i broke my F5 key.

and failed to draw anything halfway decent, inspiration evades me.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jun 15, 2009)

Masturbated

-FUCK MY POST COUNT IS DOWN TEN POSTS FUCK YOU SITE RECOVERY

-- AND MY AVATAR IS FFFFF



--- fixed


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jun 15, 2009)

I lost my forums account 


Played guitar, practiced a song I'm writing. etc...


----------



## Koray (Jun 15, 2009)

Get-dancing said:


> And just what do you think a group of 16-18 year olds would be doing in a tree house?


Having some time together, away from their parents? 
Oh, sorry you were looking for the naughty part ...sorry


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 15, 2009)

i wasn't on when it happend.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jun 15, 2009)

I didn't even know. I was... uh... I cant remember...



I remember going to the woods... And I must have played Resident Evil 5...


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jun 15, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Having some time together, away from their parents?
> Oh, sorry you were looking for the naughty part ...sorry



Sex


----------



## The Grey One (Jun 15, 2009)

Went on Skype and surfed YouTube for a whole day.


----------



## Shindo (Jun 15, 2009)

i made a journal about how bored i was
good job shindo


----------



## Koray (Jun 15, 2009)

Shindo said:


> i made a journal about how bored i was
> good job shindo


OMG... I just couldn't read the whole thing!!


----------



## Attaman (Jun 15, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Without FAF online? :3


It went down?  I didn't notice.

Now, when SB went down, it was like being hit by a truck.  Driven by one Brock Samson.  Repeatably.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jun 15, 2009)

Didn't even know it was down. Yesterday I worked, played video games a bit, and then went out for dinner and drinks with friends. You know...the world outside of your computer?


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 15, 2009)

does this mean desert fox is unbaned?


----------



## Shindo (Jun 15, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> does this mean desert fox is unbaned?



EXCITEDEXCITEDEXCITEDEXCITEDEXCITEDEXCITEDEXCITED


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 15, 2009)

I read about homemade guns.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 15, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> does this mean desert fox is unbaned?


 i serched and no...
what was his other name?


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 15, 2009)

Prepared my apartment to have the floors re-done and watched foreign films.


----------



## Ceuper (Jun 15, 2009)

I went out to the country. Sketched, took photos, and took in the fresh air and sunshine by the lake. I would have done that anyway, though.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 15, 2009)

I DID MY HOMEWORK! :O


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 15, 2009)

I Skyped and played SimCity 4... God I hate that game so much, I don't know why I keep playing it. I'm all "WHY WON'T YOU RIDE MY SUBWAY" and they're like "BECAUSE STATIONS ARE NOT RIGHT NEXT TO WHERE I NEED TO BE" and I respond "BUT THERE ARE STATIONS ABOUT A BLOCK AWAY" and they decide "NOT GOOD ENOUGH. TO THE OVERCONGESTED AVENUES!"


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 15, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> I Skyped and played SimCity 4... God I hate that game so much, I don't know why I keep playing it. I'm all "WHY WON'T YOU RIDE MY SUBWAY"



I got this far and was thinking you were talking about a sandwich, and I was like :shock: wut? did you just rule 34 a subway sandwich?


----------



## Ceuper (Jun 15, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> I Skyped and played SimCity 4... God I hate that game so much, I don't know why I keep playing it. I'm all "WHY WON'T YOU RIDE MY SUBWAY" and they're like "BECAUSE STATIONS ARE NOT RIGHT NEXT TO WHERE I NEED TO BE" and I respond "BUT THERE ARE STATIONS ABOUT A BLOCK AWAY" and they decide "NOT GOOD ENOUGH. TO THE OVERCONGESTED AVENUES!"



You need to put stations where they want to go, too. Like other cities.


----------



## Rytes (Jun 15, 2009)

hm? offline? what? *goes back to whatever*


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 15, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> You need to put stations where they want to go, too. Like other cities.



BUT I DID
In some cases there are stations at about 200m intervals all along their commute route!


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 15, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> :shock: wut? did you just rule 34 a subway sandwich?



Eat fresh!



Xaerun said:


> BUT I DID
> In some cases there are stations at about 200m intervals all along their commute route!



That's when you send in Godzilla to set them straight.


----------



## Koray (Jun 15, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I DID MY HOMEWORK! :O


OMG!! YOU WERE THAT BORED?!??:shock::shock::shock:



> BUT I DID
> In some cases there are stations at about 200m intervals all along their commute route!


lol, I always placed the subway next to every major building (well, not every major, I sould rephrase; I always placed the subway next to every building)


----------



## Ceuper (Jun 15, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> BUT I DID
> In some cases there are stations at about 200m intervals all along their commute route!



There's lots of different factors that affect whether they take the subway or not. I think wealth does. Sometimes you just have to let them sit for a while. I've had stations fluctuate between 30% and 90% capacity for no real reason that I could see.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 15, 2009)

I played video games and tried in vain to understand what in God's name the .mkv format is useful for. Even the almighty VLC cannot do anything useful with such an arcane filetype.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 15, 2009)

I chatted with people for a bit. But since everyone always seem to end up going to bed earlier than me, when they all left I went and wrote stuff.

Actually, I probably would have done that regardless of what happened to the forums.


----------



## wolf with earrings (Jun 15, 2009)

i didn't know, i was at my lakehouse, and i had no internet. ;-;
mostly, i played fraxy, listened to vulpvibe, slept, watched tv, and played FO3.
and my account got deleted, so i had to make a new one.


SnowFox said:


> As devastated as I am, I wish the forums would go down more often. I never even knew my front door could be opened.


i don't usually say this, but LOL



Get-dancing said:


> And just what do you think a group of 16-18 year olds would be doing in a tree house?


having "fun" with friends. 


Attaman said:


> It went down?  I didn't notice.
> 
> Now, when SB went down, it was like being hit by a truck.  Driven by one Brock Samson.  Repeatably.


there is a shoutbox? i didn't know this.


----------



## Seprakarius (Jun 15, 2009)

It was down?

Figures. I was off drawing and playwriting and running around elsewheres.


----------



## Kittiara (Jun 15, 2009)

....the forums went down recently?

Uh oh, I wasn't on top of this.  I need less of a life.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 15, 2009)

I made some pics, one relating to the downtime, worked on a script and started making some uniforms for a fanfilm I'm doing.

I'm sooo glad FAF is back though, the internet felt empty without it.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 15, 2009)

wolf with earrings said:


> there is a shoutbox? i didn't know this.


  Neither did I until I read this.  I was referring to another forum that went down for about three days during a server change.  I mean, how could I go on so long without my Moderators discussing the finer points of Slave Maker x2.9?


----------



## Lukar (Jun 15, 2009)

I did everything I normally do, except without FAF involved. x3


----------



## AkumaSephitaro (Jun 15, 2009)

I didn't 

I'm a zombie now.


----------



## wolf with earrings (Jun 15, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Neither did I until I read this.  I was referring to another forum that went down for about three days during a server change.  I mean, how could I go on so long without my Moderators discussing the finer points of Slave Maker x2.9?


aww man.
i would even get on this site more if there was.
;-;


----------



## Ratte (Jun 15, 2009)

I wasn't by a computer for a week.  I could give a fuck about it.


----------



## Snack (Jun 15, 2009)

MEH.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 15, 2009)

AkumaSephitaro said:


> I didn't
> 
> I'm a zombie now.



BOOMER


----------



## net-cat (Jun 15, 2009)

... I sat around fixing the forums?


----------



## Sinister South Paw (Jun 15, 2009)

I masturbated profusely...but thats a normal night.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 15, 2009)

net-cat said:


> ... I sat around fixing the forums?



Thanks for that, by the way. :3


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 15, 2009)

Kittiara said:


> ....the forums went down recently?
> 
> Uh oh, I wasn't on top of this.  I need less of a life.



Pholph is dead too......


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jun 15, 2009)

Sinister South Paw said:


> I masturbated profusely...but thats a normal night.



Holy..... you just summed all most of my day; GET OUT OF MY HEAD.


----------



## Beta Link (Jun 15, 2009)

I worked on my Zelda fan-game I was supposed to have a new demo out for months ago. And then I ate, slept, and checked back to see if FAF was back online every now and again. I also listened to tons of random music. I actually found an English version of the Numa Numa song, so I had that on repeat for like, 2 hours yesterday.

And then I... Yeah. Bible Black is awesome.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 15, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> And then I... Yeah. Bible Black is awesome.


No, it isn't. It's silly :V


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 15, 2009)

Played games.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 15, 2009)

IRC and played SimCity 3000.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 15, 2009)

I sucked one hundred dicks.


----------



## AkumaSephitaro (Jun 15, 2009)

Lukar said:


> BOOMER



I haven't played L4D  (that is L4D right? X.X)


----------



## Deatzh (Jun 15, 2009)

I took part in drama surrounding a wonderful and beloved fellow forum member.

Also, I didn't really care that the forums were down, but since they're back up, hello!


----------



## Lukar (Jun 15, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I sucked one hundred dicks.



I sucked zero two hundred and one dicks.



AkumaSephitaro said:


> I haven't played L4D  (that is L4D right? X.X)



Lol, yeah.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jun 16, 2009)

I visit this place like once a day if I'm in the mood for visiting at all. When the hell did it go down?


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 16, 2009)

a halo marathon. i played halo combat evolved, halo 2, halo 3 and halo wars in that order from start to finish on legendary difficulty with no sleep. according to my friends and family, i then proceeded to pass out mumbling something about 'those damned covenant'
also, it appears my account vanished and was reborn


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 16, 2009)

I admired my handywork of sneaking into an office building and pouring water on to some blade's RAID array.


----------



## Shino (Jun 16, 2009)

I thought it was just me. I took the oppertunity to get caught up on organizing my dump folder on my hard drive. It took a few hours to sort out the 200+ GBs of files. Then I slept.

Yeah, I'm boring.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 16, 2009)

I listened to a lot of music and partook in substances which may or may not have been legal.


----------



## Sulfide (Jun 16, 2009)

I had no idea shit was down. I logged on ans seen my old ass proflie info (form may 29th) and was tripping total balls, as if someone phished my account, or got a keylogger on my my passwords and rigged my shit or something. I came up with a few theories, then stopped speculating, and read the announcment. 

HOWEVER I cried because I lost 200 ish posts, and I had to redo all this retarded ass Peewee Herman Tribute shit.


----------



## Russ (Jun 16, 2009)

I finally registered to UKFurs, played GTA4, WoW and a flash game where you gotta wipe out the world population with a pandemic.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 16, 2009)

Russ said:


> I finally registered to UKFurs, played GTA4, WoW and a flash game where you gotta wipe out the world population with a pandemic.



Fucking Madagascar.


----------



## Koray (Jun 16, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Fucking Madagascar.


+1... even though the last two times Middle east was too hard for me... Damn Arabs....


----------



## Tycho (Jun 16, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Fucking Madagascar.



LOL

You played Pandemic 2 as well?

Shitty game.  SHITTY.


----------



## Russ (Jun 16, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Fucking Madagascar.


 
You know New Zealand turned out to be a bigger problem for me. Two times I managed to infect Madagascar and I'm like "YES!" and I'm watching the whole map go red. Then I notice that green spot tucked under Australia's ass and *rage*


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jun 16, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I sucked one hundred dicks.



This.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 16, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> No, it isn't. It's silly :V



Shows what you know :V

The 11th commandement: Thou shall love thy demonic occult and tentacle porn.


----------



## ADF (Jun 16, 2009)

Played some games and yelled at people on other forums.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 16, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> I admired my handywork of sneaking into an office building and pouring water on to some blade's RAID array.


Excuse me while I forward this post to the BC-based Rackforce. I'm sure they'll be quite thrilled to hear this.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jun 16, 2009)

contributed to the effort to train pyros to press other keys than w+m1 by providing negative feedback with my rockets, generally spraying contrustive critcism on nearby walls and showering bystandars with tiny chunks of progress


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 16, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Shows what you know :V
> 
> The 11th commandement: Thou shall love thy demonic occult and tentacle porn.


I will never enjoy tentacle porn.

Never.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 16, 2009)

It went offline? When?
I didn't even notice lmao XD


----------



## bozzles (Jun 16, 2009)

I didn't.

I died.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 16, 2009)

bozzles said:


> I didn't.
> 
> I died.



I killed myself. And Went to hell. That is why I am back on this forum.


----------



## bozzles (Jun 16, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I killed myself. And Went to hell. That is why I am back on this forum.


HAR HAARR

I GET IT


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 16, 2009)

Black Power said:


> Why aren't you dead yet? OP


She can't die as long as there are still morons on the Internet. It's a long story, but the end result is that you're prolonging her life.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 16, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> She can't die as long as there are still morons on the Internet. It's a long story, but the end result is that you're prolonging her life.


In short: I thrive on insults and self-depreciating humor. Just like Rod Stewart.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> In short: I thrive on insults and self-depreciating humor. Just like Rod Stewart.


 
If someone is messing with ya just give me there where abouts and I'll take care of it myself >:3


----------



## PriestRevan (Jun 16, 2009)

I did the same things I always do... except the FAF part.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 16, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> In short: I thrive on insults and self-depreciating humor. Just like Rod Stewart.



Nobody under the age of 40 cares enough about Rod Stewart to insult him.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 16, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Nobody under the age of 40 cares enough about Rod Stewart to insult him.


There are still a lot of people old enough, though. They're called baby boomers for a reason :V


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 16, 2009)

I've been spending too much time around adults :V


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 16, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> There are still a lot of people old enough, though. They're called baby boomers for a reason :V



And soon all of them and Rod Stewart will be DEAD.

<3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 16, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> And soon all of them and Rod Stewart will be DEAD.
> 
> <3


But then we'll be the old people.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 16, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> But then we'll be the old people.



We won't have time to grow old, because the world is ending in three years.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 16, 2009)

Tycho said:


> LOL
> 
> You played Pandemic 2 as well?
> 
> Shitty game.  SHITTY.



I made a parasite and named it NIGGERS.  That made the entire game worthwhile.



AlexInsane said:


> And soon all of them and Rod Stewart will be DEAD.
> 
> <3



Rod Stewart will never die.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 16, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> We won't have time to grow old, because the world is ending in three years.


Ah, if only.


----------



## Liam (Jun 16, 2009)

2 tricks

A: SUPER METROID REDESIGN

B: not knowing it happened.  (probably because of A)


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 16, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> But then we'll be the old people.



And this kid will be president:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txqiwrbYGrs


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 16, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Rod Stewart will never die.



The Vatican will eventually put a hit on him and he'll be snuffed out.


----------



## Bacu (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't quite recall. Accursed thing rolled back to a point before I created my account. D:


----------



## Azure (Jun 16, 2009)

I have plenty of other shit to be doing. Like sitting there, doing nothing, which is my occupation these days.  I also get paid for all this sitting around.  Pretty sweet deal, eh?  So yeah, I just sat there.  And played Fallout 3, and got paid for it.  And I took a few people to the dentist.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jun 17, 2009)

I got involved in the Drama Deatzh mentioned, drew some stuff, made a "Punch me in the face" meme and gained several watchers, all while having said wonderous forum member involved in the drama essentially call me a prick without a life, repeatedly 


EDIT: Did an Art History and Business assignment, too.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 17, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> I got involved in the Drama Deatzh mentioned, drew some stuff, made a "Punch me in the face" meme and gained several watchers, all while having said wonderous forum member involved in the drama essentially call me a prick without a life, repeatedly



Yeah, ain't he a peach?


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jun 17, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Yeah, ain't he a peach?



Apparently the fact that I made a few comments about how much he was being an ass means that I'm obsessively watching over his page like some weird stalker who has some obsession with him that includes milking my ego by insulting his art or something. Blegh.


----------



## Alisu (Jun 17, 2009)

I didn't even notice. Then again, this isn't my favorite forum.


----------



## alicewater (Jun 17, 2009)

I watched porn.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 17, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> I got involved in the Drama Deatzh mentioned



Yeah, this was fun. I should do stuff like that more often. FA drama is entertaining.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jun 17, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Yeah, this was fun. I should do stuff like that more often. FA drama is entertaining.



I only got involved in that because I randomly started thinking of people who'd been involved in Drama and checked his page :1
Hera's causing it all the ti
Wait, that could be classified as calling someone out, better rephrase it.
HERA sure MAKES a great contribution to the furry community by snuffing out DRAMA, TOO.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 17, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> I only got involved in that because I randomly started thinking of people who'd been involved in Drama and checked his page :1
> Hera's causing it all the ti
> Wait, that could be classified as calling someone out, better rephrase it.
> HERA sure MAKES a great contribution to the furry community by snuffing out DRAMA, TOO.



I don't know who hera is... But I think that's ultimately a good thing.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 17, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> And this kid will be president:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txqiwrbYGrs


Oh, so _that's_ how it happened to you! Now I understand.

But how will it be any different under him than it was under Dubya?


----------



## Leostale (Jun 17, 2009)

In the end FURS WILL MEET


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jun 17, 2009)

well failed both the first and second semester so between 4 hour summer school i slept, got back from a vacation that did indeed cause me to go insane for roughly 6-12 hours at times during the late afternoon and night.oh and out of boredom had my sharpest knife unsheathed and while browsing the main site my attention span fired up and i noticed i was running the blade along my neck. yeah . . . kind of slipped away from reality in NC and have yet to return to Earth, but came up with some logical thoughts on life and the universe, some how when i go insane for a while i can think far more clearly, but the side effect of the second night of insanity in NC i walked around a pool for 2 hours after dark holding my passport and singing old 1930's or 40's music.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 17, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> well failed both the first and second semester so between 4 hour summer school i slept, got back from a vacation that did indeed cause me to go insane for roughly 6-12 hours at times during the late afternoon and night.oh and out of boredom had my sharpest knife unsheathed and while browsing the main site my attention span fired up and i noticed i was running the blade along my neck. yeah . . . kind of slipped away from reality in NC and have yet to return to Earth, but came up with some logical thoughts on life and the universe, some how when i go insane for a while i can think far more clearly, but the side effect of the second night of insanity in NC i walked around a pool for 2 hours after dark holding my passport and singing old 1930's or 40's music.



Sounds like a mixture of bipolar and disassociative-identity disorders. I'm not a shrink, though.


----------



## Superbeast (Jun 18, 2009)

The forum was offline? I forgot about this place for a few months.


----------

